

CALEA, Carnivore, and Countermeasures - by David Gessel (Seoul, Korea 2000) - j2d3
http://www.dis.org/gessel/IS2K/CALEA_Carnivore.pdf
This is an interesting read in light of PRISM.<p>a lecture given in Seoul, Korea in 2000 by superDave:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www2.dis.org&#x2F;filez&#x2F;#superdave<p>Realize how long this sort of stuff has been going on, everyone...<p>&quot;In general, more is known about the state of government sponsored surveillance than corporate surveillance which, without regulatory oversight, is certainly far more extensive, though usually in the guise of “marketing research” or competitive analysis.&quot;<p>CALEA Carnivore Lecture<p>This Lecture, as presented at IS2K in Korea, is about CALEA, Carnivore and possible Countermeasures. It presents an overview of the state of surveillance in the world today, introduces some of the many threats to data (some overt, most covert) and highlights the value of security in a very insecure world.
======
j2d3
"Law enforcement has more or less universally requested and more or less
universally been granted access to packet switched networks. But because of
the difficulty of pulling useful data off any single wire, law enforcement
asked for access to the switch itself. New laws in the US and elsewhere
require equipment manufacturers to make a ground breaking change in the design
of their equipment: not only would law enforcement be granted access, but the
equipment would be designed for that access."

